# Vintage Double-dot Pepsi Ice box



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 31, 2008)

Picked these 2 up this weekend!  I have 4 bottles that go with it.  This was a Ice box cooler, it does not have a compressor.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 31, 2008)

my new display


----------



## glass man (Aug 31, 2008)

RIGHT ON! Do you know the age of the two items?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 31, 2008)

Im not sure, but my guess is the 30s-40s.  They quit using the double dot at the end of the 40s.  I just found out today that they had an ACL double dot.  I didnt pay attention to a rough label bottle I tossed.

 BTW did you notice my cat that popped its head into the pic?  I noticed that today, LOL.


----------



## glass man (Aug 31, 2008)

HA! NOW I SEE IT![]


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 1, 2008)

I spotted this while driving the backroads the other day...[/align]Just an old barn ?[/align]


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 1, 2008)

but what is this.......??






 I'm going back to see if it's for sale.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool!  Let me know if you get it.  It appears to be the same as the one I got.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  whiskeyman
> 
> but what is this.......??
> 
> ...


 I say that one has been used the same way the ones on my Granma's farm have been used, storage of feed.


----------



## bamascavenger (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats very neat find, we like driving through the country trying to find old homesteads. You never know what you may find. What is the bracket looking thinga majig on the right side of the cooler, a bottle opener plus? Or where the bottle opener was attached to catch the caps?
 Thanks, Terry


----------



## ncbred (Sep 3, 2008)

[] @ the cat.  They are funny critters.  Nice ice box man.  Especially love the bottle cap sign.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 3, 2008)

> What is the bracket looking thinga majig on the right side of the cooler, a bottle opener plus? Or where the bottle opener was attached to catch the caps?


 

 I believe that is where the bottle opener and catch can went.  I do not know what it looked like though. if anyone can find a pic of one so I know what to look for I would be most grateful!!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 3, 2008)

> @ the cat.  They are funny critters.  Nice ice box man.  Especially love the bottle cap sign.


 
 Yes that is our Siamese cat named Heidi.  She got that name because she LOVES to hide!


----------



## Eric (Sep 5, 2008)

The cooler you have is a General Electric Standard... it came electric and non
 I have the same non electric version.... 
 Made in the late 1940s - Capacity is a 140 bottles
 Looks to be the same model in the barn too... Hope you can get it.
 I collect mainly soda machines and coolers... get more info from
 soda-machines.com  I hang out there quite a bit... another great bunch.


----------



## Eric (Sep 22, 2008)

There is a Pepsi cooler (double the size) of this model right now on ebay...
 Item number: 140268885860 up in PA...
 Because of size I doubt it will sell you may want to offer to buy the cap catcher to complete yours maybe even a extra set of lids too...
 Anyway saw that and thought I'd pass that along...


----------



## kbobam (Sep 23, 2008)

Only just saw this post for the first time.  Terrific coolers!
 Whiskeyman had a great story, the kind of thing that makes life fun.  Hope that worked out.  Cheers, Bob


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice cooler[]... Just want to mention that those cap catchers can still have old caps in them. My friend found a bunch of old caps in his when he cleaned it up. Even though they got emptied, the sticky ones might not have come out. No exposure to the elements....
 Just one more thing to think about.[]
 Kate


----------



## Up North (Aug 28, 2010)

check it out I come across this older pepsi-cola ice box rolling cooler with the bottle cap logo on 3 sides.  I do not know anything about it.  Have been searching the internet and cannot seem to find another one.  Anybody have any ideas as to what I found?  I am looking to restore this so looking for a paint code and the 12" diameter pepsi-cole decals.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 28, 2010)

GV ~

 Extremely cool stuff. I don't have any old coolers, but thought I would share this 1947 double-dot Pepsi acl like the one you mentioned. I will trade you my bottle for your cooler.  Lol  []  (Sounds like a deal to me).

 SPBOB


----------



## mgardziella (Aug 28, 2010)

I have one similar to that of a local brand that I've been wanting to get restored.  Isn't it cool how the legs were punched out of the bottom?  I think the brand may be an S&S.  Post it here: http://soda-machines.com/  There are some pretty helpful people there.  I think you got a nice one!


----------



## Eric (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree looks like a S&S cooler (they then changed to Quikold Co.)
 Soda-Jerk Works I think would have that decal they advertise on soda-machines.com 
 I'm on that site all the time great soda folks there.... nice cooler congrats!


----------

